# In need of a Robust ADV



## Cespian (14/4/16)

Hello Everyone!

I need some advice; After downscaling quite a bit, I lost the plot a little and ended up with a "not so versatile" box of vape gear. I realise that I need another setup, something small, yet powerful, something I wont mind getting damaged, something that produces enough clouds and flavour while still giving me a decent battery life (maybe too good to be true?).

So I have kind of short listed a few setups and I would appreciate your opinion on which would work better for what I need:


Kangertech Dripbox - This bugger looks very tempting. Looks great, have heard no real compaints about it...
SMPL Tube Mech with some sort of RTA (dont really want to go full on RDA because its largely inconvenient to drip all the time while being on the move) - so I'm thinking a stubby RTA will work best like the Goblin or something, but I am all ears to advice.
iStick Pico but with a different tank (not too keen on the Melo or Lemo). 

Last resort, VTC Mini with an RTA - I honestly cannot say why I don't want another VTC Mini, I suppose it just doesnt appeal to me...

Any and all feedback and suggestions will be taken into consideration. Uncle Rob, I am not going to buy a Reo because I would shoot myself if I lost it lol... This is intended to be an all day, everyday mod.

Thanks in advance

PS:
Current Mods: Sigelei 150W TC and Noisy Cricket
Tanks: Griffin and Crius V3
RDAs: Plume Veil, Tugboat, Atty3, Velocity, Mutation X V4 (possibly a Twisted Messes joining soon).


----------



## Andre (14/4/16)

I would go for the Kangertech Dripbox.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I need some advice; After downscaling quite a bit, I lost the plot a little and ended up with a "not so versatile" box of vape gear. I realise that I need another setup, something small, yet powerful, something I wont mind getting damaged, something that produces enough clouds and flavour while still giving me a decent battery life (maybe too good to be true?).
> 
> ...



@Cespian I think a simple VTC Mini or a Dripbox would be ideal... cheap enough to lose and good enough for a decent vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

@Rob Fisher and @Andre , The one factor deterring me from the Dripbox is that there isnt much info on Reliability and Robustness, like will it break into a million pieces if it fell. My Sigelei has fallen from terrible heights without a scratch or any post fall faults.


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/16)

Small and powerful would be the Tesla Nano 100w TC.






Robust would be cage mods like the Kato, Xvostick or Gizmo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/4/16)

Subtank Mini for when on the move. Light on juice and tastes great. RBA deck is fun too and even lighter on juice. My favorite travel tank. Cant wait to hit the Griffin when I get home though. You can do builds that fire at 15 to 17 watts saving massively on battery life. Stock coils are fine at 30w. Get a Subby. They are great little things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Small and powerful would be the Tesla Nano 100w TC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that Gizmo thing... never seen it before. Although it seems quite limited in the compatible tanks department. Will definitely do some research on this guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

What about this, the iStick Pico..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Subtank Mini for when on the move. Light on juice and tastes great. RBA deck is fun too and even lighter on juice. My favorite travel tank. Cant wait to hit the Griffin when I get home though. You can do builds that fire at 15 to 17 watts saving massively on battery life. Stock coils are fine at 30w. Get a Subby. They are great little things.



I had an ST Mini and Pif'd it not too long ago. I cant handle the limited airflow. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

skola said:


> What about this, the iStick Pico..



hmmmmm... that mod is definitely worth a consider... I like it's compactness and that it uses easily replacable 18650's... might bump this up the list and scratch off the mini volt. The tank however would stiffle me too much


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

Cespian said:


> hmmmmm... that mod is definitely worth a consider... I like it's compactness and that it uses easily replacable 18650's... might bump this up the list and scratch off the mini volt. The tank however would stiffle me too much


I would definitely replace the mini volt with this on your list. All the features of the vtc in a compact package. 
You could go with a goblin mini v2 on top.. Keeping the profile compact. 
I'm not sure how this mod would deal with being dropped though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

skola said:


> I would definitely replace the mini volt with this on your list. All the features of the vtc in a compact package.
> You could go with a goblin mini v2 on top.. Keeping the profile compact.
> I'm not sure how this mod would deal with being dropped though.



OP Updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Cespian said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Andre , The one factor deterring me from the Dripbox is that there isnt much info on Reliability and Robustness, like will it break into a million pieces if it fell. My Sigelei has fallen from terrible heights without a scratch or any post fall faults.



I must say the DripBox looks pretty robust to me! That being said it ain't a REO and will be going onto the for sale pile now I have played with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say the DripBox looks pretty robust to me! That being said it ain't a REO and will be going onto the for sale pile now I have played with it.


I would kinda like to know whats on this sale pile, but I don't think my wallet or my wife would!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

@Cespian, how much power do you need?
And do you need temp control?

I know its old, but the *iStick50 *with a sleeve is quite robust, not that expensive and has good battery life.
Its also compact and feels comfortable in the hand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I would kinda like to know whats on this sale pile, but I don't think my wallet or my wife would!



Keep an eye on the classifieds... will start posting soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

Silver said:


> @Cespian, how much power do you need?
> And do you need temp control?
> 
> I know its old, but the *iStick50 *with a sleeve is quite robust, not that expensive and has good battery life.
> ...



yeah, its got like some internal 4000mAh battery if I remember correctly. Temp control is not a must... I havent used temp control in forever (the very reason I sold the Koopor). The thing is, I am looking for a setup that will not be stiffled in the air department. 

I am strongly leaning towards the Dripbox and @skola s suggestion of the iStick Pico with a Goblin V2 or some other smallish RTA. 

I was planning to use the Cricket as an ADV, but its too much of a wild animal. Like driving a Camaro where all I need is a GTI.

@Rob Fisher if you do plan on posting the Dripbox in the classies, let me know first (if you don't mind)... Although I am nervous, I will take your word on the robustness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey (14/4/16)

I think that the Pico mod, as suggested by @skola, will pair perfectly with the Theorem which I really hope will be hitting our shores soon. The Theorem seems to have ample airflow and is not much taller than the Goblin Mini V2. With those Notch coils, it seems as if the maintenance will be minimal. Sure, it only takes 2 ml of juice, but to refill one doesn't even have to screw off the top cap - it simply pops off and back on.

It comes with a metal tank sleeve included, so should be pretty rugged.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> I think that the Pico mod, as suggested by @skola, will pair perfectly with the Theorem which I really hope will be hitting our shores soon. The Theorem seems to have ample airflow and is not much taller than the Goblin Mini V2. With those Notch coils, it seems as if the maintenance will be minimal. Sure, it only takes 2 ml of juice, but to refill one doesn't even have to screw off the top cap - it simply pops off and back on.


This is an excellent suggestion! Granted we don't know how the Theorem vapes and I'm biased towards it because I so badly want one 
But it looks like a winner.. AND steel cap option - robust!! lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

I don't need a new setup but because of @Lingogrey i need this in my life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey (14/4/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 51293
> 
> 
> I don't need a new setup but because of @Lingogrey i need this in my life.


Awesome pic @skola They make such a beautiful couple! I tried to find a photo myself, but couldn't and just had to use my imagination. It looks like the tank JUST fits next to the battery cap and apparently the steel sleeve adds about .5 mm in diameter, so I'm wondering if that will fit, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (14/4/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 51293
> 
> 
> I don't need a new setup but because of @Lingogrey i need this in my life.



That looks ridiculously interesting. Thanks @skola and @Lingogrey

The bad news is... I will not be getting the Theorem anytime soon
The good news is... without much arm twisting, I will soon be getting the Dripbox  (Thanks uncle Rob)!

I will still consider that Pico mod though... that thing has me interested!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/4/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 51293
> 
> 
> I don't need a new setup but because of @Lingogrey i need this in my life.


Wow, I like that .... a lot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Awesome pic @skola They make such a beautiful couple! I tried to find a photo myself, but couldn't and just had to use my imagination. It looks like the tank JUST fits next to the battery cap and apparently the steel sleeve adds about .5 mm in diameter, so I'm wondering if that will fit, though.


Good point!!


----------

